# Cardiff clinic



## Precious.paws (Jul 1, 2015)

Is anyone using the Cardiff clinic ?


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry Precious, I'm at Create in London x


----------



## stars2014 (May 14, 2014)

Hi Precious, 

My Wife & I used The Londons Womens clinic in Cardiff last year, is this the clinic you were asking about? Here to help if you need 

x


----------



## Precious.paws (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi 
Yes I was talking about that Cardiff londons women one did you have successful treatment there got our first appointment at the end of the month hoping to egg share


----------

